#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Полезные ссылки

## Ersh

Скачать софт для китайского упрощенного письма:
http://www.china.org.cn/e-learn/china_cn.htm

Сайт для изучающих китайский язык -
http://satabhava.hobi.ru/

Китайский язык:
http://china.worlds.ru/language/

----------


## Ersh

Изучаем китайский онлайн:
http://www.china.org.cn/russian/176091.htm

----------


## Ersh

А вот, что нашел по ссылке от Ассаджи в параллельном форуме
http://www.multikulti.ru/Chinese/

----------


## До

http://www.acmuller.net/ddb/
Замечательный китайско-английский словарь: Digital Dictionary of Buddhism (C.Muller'а)
Правда один недостаток - бесплатно (guest'ом) можно читать всего 10 статей в день.

----------

